# My Website



## zmiami (Sep 20, 2011)

My website has taken for ever to be ready. We are still working on the blog. I checked the report and it shows a lot of views but no sales! www.mygodmotherandme.com

What do you guys think? I have to get this going. 


Thanks for all your feedback.


----------



## Levy4u (Oct 6, 2010)

It's very clean, I like it. Some feedback initially would be to shorten the navigation bar that stays there when you scroll around. It takes up a lot of the page.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What do you mean by "I have to get this going?" What are your expectations for the brand?

I think it's a nice idea. But you may eventually find this to be a painfully small niche market. There's nothing wrong with your designs being "inspired" by your relationship with your Godchildren; but maybe branch out with some more mainstream designs - focusing on positive affirmation and girl power - that targets the broader tween girl market.

Another issue may be your prices. $30 for a girls t-shirt is very high. I can shop for my daughters at Justice and get shirts for half your prices and they have a wider variety of styles and designs, including licensed products like One Direction and Frozen. I know it's not fair to compare you to Justice, but that's the level of competition out there. When your customers go to your site, you need to convince them why they should buy your shirts instead.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

One other thought, the "Free Shipping Over $200". At your prices it would take a 7 shirt order yet you don't have that many designs.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

I also see your prices as being too high for what you are selling. 

Now if you are using some high price, high quality fabric, made in USA blank tees, then you may not be too far off, but from the looks of it, I don't think that is the case.

Are you decorating these shirts yourself? Heat press transfers or screen printed?

You do need to make a profit, but not all of it on 1 tee.

If i were selling a simple design tee similar to yours, I'd be somewhere in the $10 - $15 range. That is with me doing the decoration myself (I'm a screen printer).

May I ask what formula/calculations you used to come up with your selling prices?

Your website itself is very attractive and I don't think that will be a problem in attracting visitors. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just viewed your site and the website is beautiful. The designs however are a bit bland. They appear to be computer generated designs placed on an image and NOT actual shirts that were made and worn by your model. If that is the case, please consider doing the latter. I can honestly say you are the FIRST i have seen to market to godmothers so u have market control.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree that prices seem a bit high, though I am not really familiar with the kids/tween market ...

FREE SHIPPING should be used to encourage people to go ahead and buy that _next_ unit of product that they might not otherwise get. Lots of sites set that level far too high to be effective, and I think you have. I would state it in terms of the quantity of shirts ordered instead of price, and I would set it at 3 shirts. Most people are still going to order just one shirt, but those who find two to buy will take a hard look for a third shirt if it means free shipping. So the idea is to get that marginal increment and turn twos into threes. But you need more designs before this is going to be a realistic consideration.

I'm a fan of targeting a niche market. It has opportunities for more efficient and targeted marketing, as well as creating more of an identity and bond with customers ... though that only applies to the niche of people who really resonate with your product. No one else will care about your stuff at all, so avoid spending marketing on the wrong people.

^ That said, I think you need more designs, but designs that reinforce your identity rather than dilute it. Twelve is where I would start. If you can't develop that many solid designs for this niche, then you probably need to revise/expand your brand concept.


----------

